# Eyelids



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

What Up,

Anyone found an aftermarket company who makes Eyelids for the SPEC V.

let me know


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

eyelids?


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

NAHH NOT THAT I KNOW OF... BUT IF U HERE ANYTHING EMAIL ME


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

Holden,

There is a post on this forum about the eyelids other than this one. I think his name is Snoglo. He advised me to go to a vinyl shop and buy the pieces so that i can make my own. he did his himself and they look sweet on his car. Im going to try it on my car as well.


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

YO BKLYNRAVEN YOUR CAR LOOKS NICE BRO. I GOT THE MOLTEN SILVER SO WHEN I TINTED MY WINS I PUT CHROME TINT THAT FADE UP TO BLACK. IT LOOKS NICE AS HELL. WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE HRD LIGHTS FROM. THEY LOOK SWEET. AND IF U DONT MIND TELLING HOW MUCH DID U PAY FOR THEM AND CAN U GET THEM FOR THE FOG LIGHTS TOO??


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

Thanks for the compliment. I paid 250 for the HID kit. I didnt put them on the fog lights cause the lights can get hot and melt the plastic cover on the lights. When am i gonna see pics of your car.


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

YEAH I GOTTA GET MYSELF A DIG CAMERA. WHERE DID U GET THAT HID KIT ANYWAY??


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey, 

I got the HID kit from a friend of mine. He installed it for me as well. I get some heat for it the kit because as you know it can blind oncoming drivers and people that i drive behind of. In a sense its worth it and in a way its not.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

Bklynraven4 :
Did you disable the daytime running light in your SpecV for the HID? Because the wattage from the daytime running can't get the HID going. Do you need turn on your headlight (turn on the low bean) before you start the car to get the HID running? I want to disable the Daytime running feature; therefore, the low bean headlight can turn on whenever I start my car.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

My spec v didnt come with the daytime lamp feature. With the HID kit installation i did lose my hi-beams. Then again i dont need them cause these lights are really bright.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

Can you take a shot of the HID pattern on a wall or garage or something? Everyone says the HID doesn't come out right with our headlights. I want to see how it looks if you are aiming it at something. Thanks. =)


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

If they are Jspec HIDs, its because they are right-hand drive biased


----------

